

One Night in Paris - Air France Behaves Horribly To Passengers - parennoob

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jayharishshah.blogspot.in&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;one-night-in-paris.html
======
ColinWright
This submission has a few comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6626108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6626108)

These submissions don't:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6632587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6632587)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6632326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6632326)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6629177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6629177)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6628933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6628933)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6628068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6628068)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6632584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6632584)

